
Inkling guys re-writing their app in Lisp, job posting for an Arc developer  - nate
http://code.inklingmarkets.com/journal/2007/4/1/inklings-hiring.html
======
mattculbreth
Next year on April 1st they'll follow Reddit and rewrite in Python.

------
amichail
I hope they will be happy with older applicants given the "8-12+ years
lisp/arc experience" requirement. Do you know anyone who has learned lisp (or
any functional language) at a young age?

~~~
amichail
BTW, if you are looking for a superstar coder, it's probably more important to
find someone who has been programming since the age of 12 than to find someone
who is young.

I suspect that even older programmers who started young are much more
productive than younger programmers who started years later.

~~~
BitGeek
Older programmers are more productive than younger programmers. I think the
perception that goes the other way is based on teh confusion of measurements
of productivity.

Zuckerman measurs productivity as lines of code generated, or worse, new
classes generated. Kapor (I presume) would measure productivity as number and
difficulty of new features correctly implemented.

It seems that in the late 1990s, and since, the number of "programmers" who
are not hackers has risen dramatically. Hackers started programming at 12
because they were technophiles.

I have actually worked with a jock "programmer" who was proud of the facct
that he didn't have a computer at home-- he left all his work at work. He was
an extreme case (And he produced lots of lines of code, but not a lot of
functionality)... but the trend seems clearly there.

Apparently programming has become a prestigous career- and this has led to the
rise of defensive tecniques like unit tests, and otherwise organizing projects
around the assumption that your "engineers" are idiots.

FWIW, all the job adverts that say "Rockstar" or "superstar" or "coder" in
them - I immediately filter out because I assume they were written by someone
who had no clue what a strong engineer looks like. No engineer worth their
salt wants to be called a "Coder"- this is a derogatory term. Hacker is the
word that they really should use, but the people who say "rockstart" are
people who do not know that "hacker" means something other than one who breaks
security on systems.

I see the word "rockstar" and I immediately know they are looking for someone
with lower skill than I have. This is not arrogance-- its just experience with
HR types.

------
danielha
I can't read anything on the web today without being completely skeptical.
Argh!

This is one of the better ones though.

~~~
Elfan
If they had left out Arc more people would have fallen for it.

~~~
pg
If they had left out Arc, it would have actually been a good idea.

------
dstowell
April Fools'?

